# Smoked Bluefish



## flash (Aug 12, 2009)

Haven't done these in awhile since I hadn't been out fishing much. Managed enough for the smoker on the last trip so time to fire it up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Just fillet them, leave the skin and scales on the fish.








Maybe a light coating of EVOO, then apply your spices of choice.







I don't bother brinning, alot of folks will do this, but I really notice no difference. So why waste the time. Make sure you have Black Pepper in there and a good amount of it. Also some heat.



I'll smoke these in the 180º to 190º region for 3 1/2 hours. You want the fish alittle drier if you want to make dip, less time if you want to just peel and eat. I used Hickory and a piece of Oak for my wood.
Too keep the fish from any real drying out, I mix a 50/50 mixture of oil/lemon juice. Give the fish a light spray then pat them dry with paper towel. Gives the fish a nice color.







Smell good. Already got the dip going with a few fillets going to a neighbor and few heading to Orlando with my wife. I have four left to put on Wheat Ritz crackers with some Gourmayo Wasabi dressing. Yummy


----------



## alx (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks awesome flash.Thanks for sharing those tips.

I had smoked bluefish salad-bluefish instead of tuna that was pretty good once.


----------



## davenh (Aug 12, 2009)

Man...smoked bluefish is great stuff. Those look really good. Perfect fish for smoking.


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

This really brings back memories.  I used to live in Virginia and we fished non-stop whenever my dad was in town (He was a naval captian).  We would catch tons of Bluefish, Flounder, Spot, Crocker, Sea Bass.  I swear, my mom was like the Bubba Gump of fish cookers...She would fry it, boil it, bake it, Broil it, poach it, deep fry it, grill it anything to keep us kids eating it but  my favorite was always SMOKE IT!!  I love the Blue Fish the best.  She would smoke it in a makeshift plywood box constucted by my dad in the back yard. It just goes to show that  when there is a will there is a way. Brings back many childhood memories.  Thank you.  And send some my way!!!

Reek


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow Flash, that looks great !!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

Those look awesome Flash,  one of the downfalls of living in the exact middle of the USA is that we don't have much access to fresh seafood.  Of course we don't have much access to Hurricanes either...LOL


----------



## bassman (Aug 13, 2009)

Great looking fish, Flash! Thanks for the qview.


----------



## meatball (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, those look great Flash! Any chance you can drop some off in Gainesville?? Go Gators.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good!  Were they snapper blues or the big tide runners?  The bigger ones you definitely have to smoke.  Never thought of making a dip (like trout) out of smoked blue!!! We'll have to give that a try.


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoot, you're close enough to get your own!!


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2009)

These are just the standard size Florida blues. Nothing like those big boys up your way. Still got a nice set of choppers on them though. Quite tasty though or atleast the wife and I think so.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess i'm to close to the ocean too. But that bluefish looks good (bluefish is too oily for me ) but I do have a load of snapper in the freezer.


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunatley where I live the snapper are too small inshore, otherwise I would have alot in the freezer also. Trout, reds and flounder are our main fish to catch, with blues and spanish being the ones for the smoker. The oil in Blues are good for you, omega 3, so eat em up. Besides, smoking them will take alot of the oily taste out, especially if you make dip out of them.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 14, 2009)

I vote for Flash to make this at the  gathering in oct...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Flash,

     Thanks a million for your reply. That looks like the recipe I was looking for. I will definitely be using it and again, thank you for your response. Hope mine turn out as good as yours look.


----------



## flash (Oct 9, 2011)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Hey Flash,
> 
> Thanks a million for your reply. That looks like the recipe I was looking for. I will definitely be using it and again, thank you for your response. Hope mine turn out as good as yours look.




 Just remember if you are going to make dip out of them, make them a little drier. Had me some blues today. Chunks though, on a wheat Ritz cracker with Gourmayo Wasbi dressing. Yummie.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2011)

Man, Those look awesome!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

Two years old, and they still look good!!!

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Makes my mouth water!*


----------

